# Evaporated milk



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I was cleaning shelves and found two cans of evaporated milk that had expired in Dec 2007. The cans are still in good shape, no rust, dents or bulging. I figured folks here would know if I can still use the milk or if I should throw them out. What do you think?


----------



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey,(personally) I would attempt to use them. Open the top off, check for discolor, smell and give a little taste. (Sorry if I grossed anyone out.) its worth a try.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Shake them up well. As they sit, the solids end up on the bottom.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

If they pass the sniff/taste test, I wouldn't hesitate to use. Less than a year expired isn't an unreasonable time.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the above posters. Shake, open, look and sniff. 

It should be okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

The milk should be safe to use, but it may not be pretty. Give it a good shaking then chill it for a while before opening. Even if it's separated it'll be OK to use in baking or mixes.

.....Alan.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I just made a casserole with evaporated milk that was about 1 year expired. It smelled and tasted fine and the end product was just as good as usual. It didn't have any solid bits floating in it, either, after shaking it really well.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone! My husband and I aren't milk drinkers but I do use evap. milk in baking and cooking. I know it's not really expensive to throw 2 cans of milk away but I hate to waste food. I'll give them the sniff/taste test before I make my pumpkin pies next week.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I just opened a can with a best-by date of April '07. Blech! Useless for anything except compost. :flame:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've used milk that was outdated by years and it was still good. As long as the seal is good, the product inside is safe to eat. The quality may not be as good, but it is usable (and really good in Fantasy Fudge  ).


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I opened some "sweetened condensed" milk the other day that was a few months past date. It had turned tan and thickened. Would anyone have used it??


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Delrio said:


> I opened some "sweetened condensed" milk the other day that was a few months past date. It had turned tan and thickened. Would anyone have used it??


I sure would have!

You don't throw out food in this house unless it smells bad! 

Jennifer


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I would have used it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sweetened condensed milk does turn darker with age, but it doesn't affect the taste. I like it just to spoon it out of eat it like pudding. Course I can't do that now, or I would gain everything back I've lost. LOL!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

when my sis was in Djibouti (lots of super hot) they'd leave cans of condensed milk on the top shelf for a year--after a year of that heat, the condensed milk turned into caramel sauce


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I won't throw it away next time!! Thanks!


----------

